# On the TerraLUX TLE-300M-EX LED



## Rusty Joe (Apr 10, 2010)

Feedback on using and installing this Mag led...

http://www.led-replacement.com/tle-300m-ex.html

How about the quality...durability...and how easy is it to install?


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 10, 2010)

I have one in my 4 D cell Maglite. There are some photos of it installed here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/locoboy5150/4331208321/in/set-72157623355387676/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/locoboy5150/4331211391/in/set-72157623355387676/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/locoboy5150/4495680684/in/set-72157623355387676/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/locoboy5150/4495686320/in/set-72157623355387676/

Note that the TLE-300M-EX is cheaper here at these two dealers:

http://www.aexpertsecurity.com/index.php?item=1105

http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-300m-ex.html

The drop in is simple to install. If you know how to change a stock Maglite bulb and if you can read and follow the simple Terralux instructions, it will be a piece of cake. It took me about 10 minutes total to make the conversion.

I did make one change to the standard Terralux installation though. I covered the top of the Maglite body tube and the flat portion of the head, both parts that the TLE-300M-EX rests against when installed properly, with Arctic Silver 5 thermal compound. Then I screwed in the TLE-300m-EX. I added the Arctic Silver 5 to transfer the LEDs' heat to the aluminum flashlight body and head to keep them cooler. Poor heat dissipation is a known problem with these Terralux (and most other brands as well) Maglite drop-in upgrades. The Arctic Silver 5 works great and the top of my Maglite gets nice and warm, as it should during use.

I don't really know about the durability of the Terralux drop in because I have never beaten up my Maglite. I do like the quality of it though. It is built well and I have not had any problems with it. The beam pattern is strange though because it uses optics on the LEDs and not reflectors. The individual LEDs each project a square beam pattern due to the optics, just like what you see from an LED light with an aspheric lens. When you have three of those square beam patterns put together, then you get an unusual star shaped beam pattern with sharp points. It's really hard to describe.

I'm not much of a white wall hunter when it comes to flashlights, so the unusual beam pattern doesn't bother me at all. When I use the TLE-300M-EX outside, the beam pattern is perfectly fine. It does not have any spill though. It just has one extremely wide star shaped hot spot. It is very good at illuminating a very wide area with an extremely bright light. See Big Chelis' light measurements thread in the LED forum for lumens readings of my TLE-300M-EX. It is very bright, no doubt about that. It is noticeably brighter than my Fenix TK40.

My honest advice is don't buy the TLE-300M-EX if:

- You love looking at pretty beam patterns on white walls.

- You need to throw a beam of light a far distance.

- You don't know how to change a stock Maglite bulb and don't want to even attempt it.

If you do a search for Terralux, you'll find many other CPF reviews and opinions on the TLE-300M-EX, including my own.


----------



## smokeychris (Apr 11, 2010)

I was thinking of buying this drop-inn but i think its now a bit outofdate because there are much better things out there. Such as tripple p7!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rusty Joe (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks. I am rebuilding my trusty 4 D Mag. Several batteries popped and the acid cleaner I used to mop up the acid ruined the bezel. I need to replace that. But tell me, is there a way for this drop-in to be used with a 2 D?


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 13, 2010)

You're welcome. 

If you want to stick to using 2 D cell batteries in your Maglite then no, the TLE-300M-EX won't work. Two D cells just don't provide enough voltage for the three XR-E LEDs to light up properly.

You can buy an AA cell battery carrier for your 2 D cell Maglite though. The TLE-300M-EX needs 4 to 6 D cells to operate properly so any AA cell battery carrier that holds 4 to 6 AA batteries will work fine for your project. I'm not positive but I think that you can stuff up to 8 AA batteries in a 2 D cell Maglite body. All you'd have to do is buy AA dummy cells to bring the total number of AA batteries down to 6 and you're good to go with the TLE-300M-EX.

Several CPF members make AA battery carriers specifically for various sized D cell Maglites. Look around in this forum for their threads asking for buyers.


----------



## houtex (Apr 13, 2010)

I running the TLE-300 in a 2D with 4 cr123's. Cut the tail spring,use some pvc or foam to keep the batteries from rattling and there you go. I have two 2D Mags like this.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 13, 2010)

houtex said:


> I running the TLE-300 in a 2D with 4 cr123's. Cut the tail spring,use some pvc or foam to keep the batteries from rattling and there you go. I have two 2D Mags like this.



or, run two 18650's with a sleeve and cut down the spring.

Bill


----------



## Barrie (Jun 11, 2010)

i run one the older 600lumen 300m on 3 18500s with no problems


----------



## daf3m (Aug 30, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> My honest advice is don't buy the TLE-300M-EX if:
> 
> 
> - You need to throw a beam of light a far distance.



:thumbsup:
Could you make an estimation for the useful distance ?How is the the flood at this distance?

Thank you, daf3m


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Aug 31, 2010)

daf3m said:


> :thumbsup:Could you make an estimation for the useful distance ?How is the the flood at this distance?



Hmmmm...the best that I can do is take some rough measurements off of Google Earth when looking down at the nearby park where I test most of my lights at night.

Distance: 450 feet.

Beam width at 450 feet: 120 feet.

Please keep mind that these are approximations based on the distance to a line of trees on top of a hill in the park that I use as targets so I cannot guarantee the above numbers.


----------



## daf3m (Aug 31, 2010)

:thumbsup:Hmm ,quite interesting..that makes us ~135 meters / ~36meters !Not bad at all 
Thank you


----------



## Chodes (Aug 31, 2010)

I like the way you can just put one in a Mag and go.
They look OK too.
I don't like the zero satisfaction factor that anyone can fit one.

I had one of the older TLE300 - 600 L. I preferred a P7 at the time.
Advantage was I could use different reflectors with the P7.
The P7 seemed obviously brighter at 2.8A. The TLE drew about 2A , but with 2 cells so that seemed obviously inefficient.

I was not impressed with the heat management (or lack of) of the TLE either.

So overall a fairly low score from me. (Old version remember...)


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Sep 1, 2010)

Chodes said:


> I was not impressed with the heat management (or lack of) of the TLE either.



Arctic Silver 5 works wonders for the heat dissipation of the TLE-300M-EX or at least it does with my two.


----------



## SimpleMods (Sep 28, 2010)

Can you upload some pictures of were you put your thermal paste for me please? I've ordered a TLE-300m EX and don't know were to put the thermal paste or where to buy it from, Please help.


----------



## LilKevin715 (Sep 28, 2010)

SimpleMods said:


> Can you upload some pictures of were you put your thermal paste for me please? I've ordered a TLE-300m EX and don't know were to put the thermal paste or where to buy it from, Please help.



I already replied to your original thread and sent you a PM, I don't know how much more detailed my instructions can be. The way these dropins are assembled combined with themal paste applied makes it a hassle to dissasemble just to take pictures.

As for purchasing thermal paste, pretty much any computer store that sells parts/components will sell thermal paste.


----------



## David D. (Sep 9, 2011)

I just ordered one of these Terralux TLE300s. I should have checked here first... Now I am thinking I need something brighter and I didn't even get this in the mail yet, lol.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 9, 2011)

David D. said:


> I just ordered one of these Terralux TLE300s. I should have checked here first... Now I am thinking I need something brighter and I didn't even get this in the mail yet, lol.


 
600 lumens packed into a single spot is quite bright, enough so that you can't really use it indoors. Once you get your TLE300, wait until night time to try it outdoors, you'll find it's pretty much a handheld car headlight..


----------



## richpalm (Sep 9, 2011)

Uses Cree XRE's... gad, how do you define outdated??


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 10, 2011)

I become a lot less interested in the newness of a light design once it passes a certain dollar-per-lumen threshold..


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm really on the fence right now in regards to buying one of these for my 6D cell maglite. A popular retailer just dropped the price considerably, but I'm skeptical on how well one of these might run on normal alkalines. I'm not going to go out and buy a Nimh charger with 6 expensive Nimh D cell batteries just to run a $55 drop in. 

Another member advised me that his actually run's well on 4 D cell alkaline, if that's the case then I can only imagine that 6D cells would run even better. I don't know, I have to give this some thought.....


----------



## houtex (Sep 10, 2011)

We have three in the family. 2 single mode and 1 of the 3 mode. if you can get it at a reduced price I say go for it. I did have one in a 6D at one time and it was bright. I'm not too crazy about akalines either but if you use it enough you shouldn't have to worry much about sitting,leaking batteries.


----------



## needforspeed (Sep 14, 2011)

I know the working voltage of this drop in is stated to be between 6v-12v. 

I'm planning on using 3 rechargable 3.7 batts. 

Off the charger V should be about 12.6 (4.2 X 3) for all three.

Do you guys think this is too much voltage even for a short period ?


----------



## richpalm (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been emailing back and forth with Terralux about updates on the dinosaur LED's in this thing. They are supposed to release an XP-G module in October. Driven at 1A each.

Rich


----------



## needforspeed (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok,

So i am now running 3 of the Novae 5500Mah 3.7 32650 D sized lithiums in a 3D mag with a short tube extension from J Hernandez with a Terralux 300m-ex.

All seems to beworking fine. At full charge, 12.6v, after 1 min of run time the tailcap draw is 1.20amps on high, .50amps on med, and .06amps on low. Shoud be some decent runtimes.

I know it's a big light, but it stays in the car and comes out to light things up when necessary.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 14, 2011)

Don't use li-ions if you store the light in your car; the extreme heat and/or cold the interior of your car experiences on a regular basis is sufficient to permanently damage li-ion cells. Lithium primaries only in a car light.


----------



## needforspeed (Sep 14, 2011)

point taken, ligts will be moved around a bit. thank you


----------



## abbotsmike (Sep 27, 2011)

richpalm said:


> I've been emailing back and forth with Terralux about updates on the dinosaur LED's in this thing. They are supposed to release an XP-G module in October. Driven at 1A each.
> 
> Rich



Have you heard any more on an actuall date for this? Or when it might hit UK retailers? Want to get it for my 4D as it's the only drop-in I can get for a reasonable price, and seem to offer the most power for the money and the light I already have! But don't want to buy one now if
1) They are releasing a much better one at the same price soon
OR
2) The price of the current model is going to drop significantly!

Would get a malkoff dropin, but it would cost >$100 (>£65) to get it to the UK


----------



## richpalm (Sep 27, 2011)

abbotsmike said:


> Have you heard any more on an actuall date for this? Or when it might hit UK retailers? Want to get it for my 4D as it's the only drop-in I can get for a reasonable price, and seem to offer the most power for the money and the light I already have! But don't want to buy one now if
> 1) They are releasing a much better one at the same price soon
> OR
> 2) The price of the current model is going to drop significantly!
> ...



No-couldn't get a date out of them.


----------



## MoDestiny (Oct 21, 2011)

I just emailed terralux and they are coming out with a replacement called the 310m-ex. Here was the reply:

"Estimate shipping to our retailers is currently late November, so it should be available in about a month. It’s a pretty cool module- you can select either multi-mode functionality or single mode functionality via a dip switch on the side of the unit.

If your MagCharger® has the new multi-function switch, put the 310 in single mode, and let the Mag switch take care of all your mode needs. Or, if your Mag has an older standard on/off switch, you can opt for either single mode or a multi-mode (hi/med/lo) function by moving the dip switch on the module. Quite literally the best of both worlds. Output goes to >1,000 lumens as well. I think the light pattern is improved over the 300 module, too. Smoother."

Here is the website:

http://www.terraluxportable.com/product/tle-310-m-ex/


----------



## needforspeed (Oct 21, 2011)

I hope they keep the wide voltage spread.

I look forward to getting one to see if it actually puts out that kind of light.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 10, 2011)

I saw this new drop-in advertised at battery junction. Should be available by the end of the month. I like my TLE-300M-EX very much. I hope the new one is just as good, if not better.


----------



## FROZTY_UK (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello 

First post! :twothumbs

Sorry if I'm bumping an old thread but I have some extra information to add about the new TLE-310M-EX module from TerraLUX. I'm looking forward to this new product from TerraLUX. I've been in contact with them to find out more.

Here is what I've found out:

*21st Nov*: "The TLE-310M-EX is in the final stages of production, and should be available in the next couple of weeks"
Operating voltage: 4-12VDC
(Reworded quote) Unlike the previous version (TLE-300M-EX) which had a bright 'starburst' pattern with little spill area, the 310's beam is a much more traditional 'hot spot' with a nice spill area. ""We think people will prefer it"".
User configurable for *multi-mode* (high/medium/low) *or single mode* via switch on side of module.
*1000*/500/<100 Lumens
Electronically regulated for constant light output (like all terralux modules)
*MSRP/RRP: $99.99*
I'm debating whether to use:

2D with lithium cells or
My 6D with 2aa to D adapters (eneloop aa's) (cheap).
Hope I'll be able to do a review on it when it becomes available.

-FROZTY



MoDestiny said:


> I just emailed terralux and they are coming out with a replacement called the 310m-ex. Here was the reply:
> 
> "Estimate shipping to our retailers is currently late November, so it should be available in about a month. It’s a pretty cool module- you can select either multi-mode functionality or single mode functionality via a dip switch on the side of the unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Illum (Nov 30, 2011)

does the TLE-300M fit C-mag heads?


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 30, 2011)

no, d only


----------



## sparta (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey new here first post also, just ordered the 300mr-ex for my mag charger, of course i see this 2 days later. will the 310 fit the mag charger i assume its a d size head.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Dec 4, 2011)

Previous generations of this drop-in have been offered in two versions - one to work with 'D' serial, incandescent D cell Maglites, and one to work with the Mag Charger.


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 5, 2011)

sparta said:


> Hey new here first post also, just ordered the 300mr-ex for my mag charger, of course i see this 2 days later. will the 310 fit the mag charger i assume its a d size head.


no. the contacts is totaly different on d mag and MC


----------



## needforspeed (Dec 25, 2011)

Well I ca't wait any longer......I broke down and ordered one for a standard D Mag.....hopefully I will get it within a few weeks.


----------



## tjhabak (Dec 25, 2011)

I've had the standard D cell version for ahout a week now. I really like it. It is way better than the TLE-300 (which I actually like). It's much brighter , and the beam pattern is not even close. There is very little artifact. It has a nice hot spot and a nice smooth, focused spill. It's not a throw monster by any means, but its no slouch. I really like it. The one for my Magcharger is nice too, but It doesn't work real well with the new electronic switch in either mode. I don't mind though because I'll use it on high all the time anyway. If you have a Magcharger with the old switch this isn't even an issue. These things really bring the big Mags up to date. They are a bit pricey, but for a true drop-in they hold their own against anything out there.


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## needforspeed (Jan 6, 2012)

I have to agree with the above comments. This is a great choice if you are looking for a drop in. I have it in a modded 2D maglight with a pair of 32650's and this works out great. Nice size and plenty of lumens. I left it on the three mode so i could tone it down when there is too much light.

Two thumbs up on this one.


----------



## Sutton (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello, second post here.
I also just ordered the new 1,000 lumen TLE-310M EX today.
THis will be my first flashlight mod, and it is going in a 2D maglite with a 2x18650 modification.
I can't wait to get it set up and turn it on for the first time.
I will post my thoughts once I get it up and running.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jan 7, 2012)

I'll not get in to a proper review - I'm no selfbuilt; not even close - and have only had the module a day, so certainly cannot comment on reliability and longevity(!) However, since my last post, I did find a dealer with the D cell version in the UK, ordered one and received it. I'll just give you my first impressions. 

Bar deciding whether to set the TLE-310M EX for one mode or three modes, installation was - not surprisingly - identical to that of my original, single mode, XR-E equipped Terralux TLE-300. During installation, the top of the module is almost flush with the top of the head, so it rather fiddly to really tighten down the module without your fingers slipping and smearing the optics. Other than that it is all pretty simple. 

Screw the head all the way down; unscrew the bezel and remove along with the lens; remove the bulb and collar; screw in the Terralux module - it screws straight on to the threaded end of the bulb holder, so the bulb retention collar isn't used; gently screw the head back up until it meets the bottom of the module; drop the supplied o-ring inside the bezel, behind the lens; screw the bezel back on. Done.

When I was happy to carry large lights, I still didn't really want to carry anything larger than a 3D, and these days, I don't carry anything larger than a 2D, other than a Mag623 (and that's not really a torch that I would carry on a day to day basis). As such, I have installed the TLE-310M EX on to 2D Maglite that I can then use with either a mdocod 6AA to 2D battery pack, or with a couple of li-ion cells. 

In comparison to the TLE-300, the new module is a bit brighter. Not hugely so, but then the accepted rule of thumb is that you need four times the lumens for double the perceived brightness. If we assume that the three XR-Es gave 600 lumens, the 1000 claimed lumens of the new module isn't even double the lumen count, so we couldn't expect it to be lot, lot brighter. 

More importantly, the output is a lot whiter - my TLE-300 is only whitish in the very centre of the beam, with a very large corona that is a very noticeable blue/violet tint. There is no blue tint with the TLE-310M EX. 

The hotspot at the very centre of the beam is around the same size on each I guess, but the new module's corona is smaller/tighter than the TLE-300. However, while you have that larger corona with the TLE-300, it has that weird, spiky pattern that they were notorious for. The beam pattern of the TLE-310M EX is pretty much round as far as the hotspot and corona are concerned, other than when used at extremely short distances. The very edges of the spill area do exhibit something of a lobe pattern from the three emitters. Speaking of which, the spill area of the TLE-310M EXs beam pattern is noticeably brighter than that of the TLE-300.

I've not taken the new module apart (I have the TLE-300), but the simple fact of it being encased rather than having open sides, makes it look more substantial and better built. However, the open build of the TLE-300 may have assisted with cooling.

On top of that, you then have the convenience of having multiple power levels, while having the option of a single mode if you prefer.

All told, I much prefer this version over the original TLE-300.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 9, 2012)

You have noticed some of the difference between the two models, and the best part is that the newer model will be running more efficiently. Also, your eyes will really notice the difference in output, particularly if you compare the two models together. A gain of 60%+ is really significant in the real world, particularly at distance.

Bill


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the review Stephen. Since you have had experience with the old Terralux drop-in, I was very interested in your review. How does the throw distance of the new TLE-310M-EX compare to the old TLE-300M-EX?

I still have and use the TLE-300M-EX so I'm wondering if it's worth it to upgrade it to the newer model. The funky star shaped beam pattern doesn't really bother me so that's not a big selling point. What do you think? Was it worth upgrading your drop-in?


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jan 9, 2012)

Unfortunately, due to new building developments in my area, I don't have a clear long distance that I can use to measure throw any more, but I'll see if I can find somewhere else to go. 

Taking in to account that you already have a triple CREE drop in that is pretty bright in it's own right, it's hard to really justify the change from one to another, particular if the beam pattern doesn't worry you, and considering that your module is a generation newer than mine anyway, so there is somewhat less of a difference between your module and the new one. 

From a purely personal perspective, having brighter light, whiter light, a cleaner beam pattern, and three modes - all in comparison to the original TLE-300M (the TLE-300M EX differing in having 700 lumens at start up, and already having the three modes) - is a big step forwards, but then, I'm getting a bigger step up in brightness than you would be, gaining the extra brightness levels, and I prefer the colour and shape of the beam pattern.

I have to say that the TLE-310M EX is all positive from my point of view, but then, I am getting more from it than you would be. Even then, it's hard to really say that it is worth the money when you already have a similar module. On the other hand, if I didn't already have the TLE-300M - and wasn't thinking of the money that I already have invested in that - and had the option of paying half the price for a TLE-300M or 300M EX, or the ~£55 for the TLE-310M EX, I don't reckon that I would think twice about paying extra for the newer version. It's definitely the better module, no question in my mind. Whether it is better enough to warrant replacing your module is something that you really need to decide for yourself.


----------



## idiot1jerk2face3 (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't have the TLE300 but here is some beam shots with the TLE310...


----------



## currentlyoffline (Aug 23, 2012)

OK, can anyone give me a link to where I can buy the TLE-310MEX online ?
I am in Australia, and Terralux does not have a distributor here.
Looking for a good mod for my 4D maglite. (Had the thing for over 20 years now)
Thanks,


----------



## Norm (Aug 23, 2012)

flashlight chronic said:


> I saw this new drop-in advertised at battery junction. Should be available by the end of the month. I like my TLE-300M-EX very much. I hope the new one is just as good, if not better.





currentlyoffline said:


> OK, can anyone give me a link to where I can buy the TLE-310MEX online ?
> I am in Australia, and Terralux does not have a distributor here.
> Looking for a good mod for my 4D maglite. (Had the thing for over 20 years now)
> Thanks,



No problem ordering it From Battery Junction shipped to Australia.

Norm


----------



## craigcurtin (Sep 8, 2012)

Guys,

I have just purchased the 310m as a drop in for my 6D maglight. Prior to purchasing i confirmed a D serial number and also the visual inspection on the Terralux site to confirm i had the correct bulb holder.

However if i leave the whole screw on collar on my maglight then the module does not appear to be able to screw in far enough to make contact and hence receive power.

If i remove the collar and screw the module straight in then it works fine.

I have confirmed that i have the collar screwed all the way down prior to installing the module - has anyone heard of this before ?

My maglight would be at least 15 years old and was purchased in Australia.

Craig


----------



## needforspeed (Sep 9, 2012)

unscrew lens ring

remove reflector

tighten down head of flashlight as far as it goes

unscrew bulb retainer

remove bulb, set aside with retainer, and reflector

screw in drop in 

loosen head until it contacts drop in

replace lens ring

all done


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 9, 2012)

Just in case anyone from Terralux is passing through: I'm waiting patiently for the 3xXM-L ~2000 lumen drop-in..


----------



## craigcurtin (Sep 10, 2012)

needforspeed said:


> unscrew lens ring
> 
> remove reflector
> 
> ...




Yep - exactly what i did and when it did not turn on i had an OH SH.. moment thinking i had a dead one that had come all the way to australia

Then i took it back apart, took off the head and screwed the LED assembly in - turned it on and Voila - the only thing i can see is that the positive contact does not appear to protrude far enough down when the head assembly is on - and yes i have made sure it is screwed all the way down.

I am going to test this tonight by making a packing piece to go between the positive on the bulb and in the throat of the bulb holder and see if that works.

I can only assume it is something to do with the age of the torch or maybe there were different ones sold here in Australia

Craig

Craig


----------



## Leoht (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Craig. I have a TerraLUX TLE-300M-EX in a 6 D Mag that was purchased in Australia at about the same time as yours was. 

When I screw the head of the light all the way down the threaded tube protrudes above the shoulder inside the head. Does yours do the same?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## jdhermit (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm assuming the Terralux 310 drop in which says 1000 lumens is emitter lumens? 
I also assume its rather floody?

any info is appreciated!

JD


----------



## dc38 (Jan 14, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Just in case anyone from Terralux is passing through: I'm waiting patiently for the 3xXM-L ~2000 lumen drop-in..



They might charge over 80$...the average price of an SRK and batteries lol


----------



## LilKevin715 (Jan 15, 2013)

I got a TLE-310M-EX and have to say its a definate upgrade to the older XR-E based TLE-300M-EX. Tint is much better as others have mentioned and the beam profile no longer has the "spikey" spill. I was curious and took mine apart to see if there was any major contruction differeences between the newer XP-G based 310 and the older XR-E based 300. They are both built pretty similar with the obvious difference of emitters and TIR optics used. On both models there is one flaw; not enough thermal paste was applied between the emitter pcb and the bottom heatsink.

Here is a picture of the front and back of the TLE-310M-EX. Note that there is thermal paste applied, but it is not spread out well enough.



 

 

I cleaned off the stock thermal paste and applied Ceramique (made by Arctic Silver). Clearly Terralux didn't apply enough thermal paste as my application resulted in a better spread. This should result in better heat transfer from the pcb to the heatsink.



 



If you do decide to reapply thermal paste please note that there are holes that go through the pcb in the vicinity of the emitters. This may result in thermal paste oozing up through the PCB (see the first pic and look and the sides of the LED). An obvious warning for those of you that do decide to disassemble your led module: it will void your warranty. However if you are experienced enough in DIY modding and are careful it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## sleepywagon627 (Jan 18, 2013)

After reading through this I'm definitely considering the 310 now, but I'm worried that it may be too much of a flood pattern and not throw light out enough. Anyone have any good beam pattern or lighting area photos?


----------



## sjbeach (Nov 30, 2013)

For those like me who still have the mag light we bought 30+ years ago learn from my mistake. This WILL NOT WORK on the original mag lights (no letters in serial). The barrel of the light is longer and there is a stop to prevent the head from screwing down far enough for the unit to screw in (not even if you take the top assembly all the way off). Using D batteries is not enough the light MUST have a "D" serial.


----------



## alert_01 (Nov 4, 2014)

Did anyone try to dedome the leds? to get nicer tint and maybe little bit better throw as well? Thanks


----------

